# Panova Blau just landed...



## tsteph12

I've very much admired and respected the quality of Muhle Glashutte watches over the past several years, having owned the Rasmus and SAR in the previously. I became smitten with the Panova Blau upon seeing photos from Basel and finally acquired. Am a fan of simple, straight forward designs and this watch just clicks with me in every way. Conservative 40mm case and only 10.4mm tall with 20mm lugs. Every MG I've owned has kept impeccable time and this one is no exception running at +1-2 secs/day. The sunburst effect of the dark blue dial is difficult to capture in photos. Appears almost black in low light, but just comes to life in brighter room or outdoors. The stock nato strap is well made and quite comfortable, but am in the process of searching other alternatives. Ideally would like to find a nice blue leather strap with orange stitching, but no luck so far. Perhaps a burnt orange color canvas? I feel fortunate to be able to again own a timepiece from one of my most favorite companies.


----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats on your Panova. The dial is just beautiful.


----------



## JacobC

stuffler said:


> Congrats on your Panova. The dial is just beautiful.


Agreed! I think that might be my favorite Mühle piece.


----------



## tsteph12

Thanks for the comments guys. I'm liking these colors.


----------



## Vetinari67

Congrats, that’s a beauty!

Saw some MGs in a shop window when I was in Germany over the summer and was absolutely smitten. Told myself, “I’ll come back later when the shop opens”, and of course never got a chance to.

Have you thought about getting a strap custom made for it?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Vetinari67 said:


> Congrats, that's a beauty!
> 
> Saw some MGs in a shop window when I was in Germany over the summer and was absolutely smitten. Told myself, "I'll come back later when the shop opens", and of course never got a chance to.
> 
> Have you thought about getting a strap custom made for it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I may have to go that route. Have been so far unable to find a blue leather strap with orange stitching on web searches.


----------



## pdsf

Absolutely gorgeous! Love the dial and colours. Is the lug-to-lug around 48mm?


----------



## tsteph12

pdsf said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Love the dial and colours. Is the lug-to-lug around 48mm?


Don't have a set of calipers, but believe it's about 46mm.


----------



## tsteph12

Few outdoor morning photos. Just received these Barton canvas straps. Can't decide which one I like better with this watch dial.


----------



## StufflerMike

#2 is more eye catching.


----------



## pdsf

tsteph12 said:


> Don't have a set of calipers, but believe it's about 46mm.


Thanks!

And I prefer the blue Barton straps. The Orange is more eye catching but I am a subdued kind of guy.


----------



## tsteph12

pdsf said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And I prefer the blue Barton straps. The Orange is more eye catching but I am a subdued kind of guy.


I hear you brother. I am fairly conservative as well, but gotta say wearing it today on pumpkin orange strap made me smile and even generated a compliment from someone at local coffee shop.


----------



## Ebadta

I ordered it with orange stitching, don't know why I got it in yellow but if find it ok.


----------



## tsteph12

Welcome to the forum. Strap does look nice. A couple days ago I ordered a custom blue leather strap with orange stitching and should arrive in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## pdsf

tsteph12 said:


> I hear you brother. I am fairly conservative as well, but gotta say wearing it today on pumpkin orange strap made me smile and even generated a compliment from someone at local coffee shop.


If it made you smile - that's a winner! Someone taking notice was a nice bonus! Love the symmetry, and I try not to imagine the terrible sight of having a date window at 3 or 4:30 on this.


----------



## tsteph12

pdsf said:


> If it made you smile - that's a winner! Someone taking notice was a nice bonus! Love the symmetry, and I try not to imagine the terrible sight of having a date window at 3 or 4:30 on this.


Right on. Love that this is a simple, legible, no date watch.


----------



## tsteph12




----------



## vinnyjr

stunning looking watch, the orange really pops


----------



## pdsf

vinnyjr said:


> stunning looking watch, the orange really pops


Yes, I agree. What a lovely summer watch (and winter too to add a bit of colour!!!)!


----------



## Nokie

Great watch. I am really thinking hard about getting this one as well.

Lots of great colors you can use with straps to really make it pop on the wrist.

Very nice choice. Enjoy it!


----------

